# 2008 ford f350 head light not working



## nassa (Oct 12, 2008)

2008 ford f350 xlt 4x4 have the fisher XLT plow on it, the drivers side head light on the truck and snowplow both don't turn on, the day running lights and the night lights, but the high beams on both still come on, so for now driving around with the high beams on, what to do or look for


----------



## k5PlowGuy (Feb 4, 2009)

It sounds like you're not getting 12v into the isolation module for the driver side. Check the wiring from your vehicle harness to the iso model. I think the low beams are a yellow wire but don't quote me on that, fisher has service papers available on their site as well. Good Luck!


----------



## pjnlandscape (Oct 10, 2010)

No,No,No this problem has nothing to do with any wires being bad or anything like that. I have the same problem with my fisher/ford combo. The computer in the truck is just confused by the two separate wiring harnesses for headlights it has to contend with. I fixed my 09 by disconnecting the battery for about a minute and reconnecting it. This sets the computer to its default settings making your lights work again. Or you could go to the dealer if you are under warranty still and have the computer plugged into a shop computer and reset just the headlight control. Your choice.


----------

